# A-Team The Film



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Cheesy entertaining success or a corney flop.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its a good film watched it while i was down devon


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I just cant wait to see rampage pitying fools and getting suckas


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot better than I thought it would be. Some stunts were a tad ott, and Rampage cant act but still worth a watch. Its a lads film after all. Now just need to watch the expendables when its out


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not seen it and won't be either. I have a personal self imposed blanket ban on any kind of Hollywood remake of shows I grew up with. They should leave them be and find some more creative writers to come up with new ideas rather than pillaging the past.

Just my own opinion, and it may well be a decent watch if you like this sort of thing, but not for me thankyou.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^hmmph

You won't be interesting in my new working title:

street hawk v blue thunder, staring manimal :doublesho

A big budget film I am writing at the moment...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> ^^^hmmph
> 
> You won't be interesting in my new working title:
> 
> ...


DUUUUUUUUUDE.

I think Airwolf should make a cameo though (it would have to be piloted by The Hoff though )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Reds said:


> DUUUUUUUUUDE.
> 
> I think Airwolf should make a cameo though (it would have to be piloted by The Hoff though )


Shhh, we are having secret talks in his Barvarian underground lair...where he gets his chest hair dyed and re-curled every 3 hours.....

:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ive got it here to watch - personally think its going to be tosh :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

saw it last week and have to say its not too bad just don't analyse it but take it for what it is and u should have a laugh!


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya saw it last week as well and enjoyed it. Didnt think too much about the tv series and enjoyed the film as a result.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I take it there are loads of illegal copies floating around then, its not out till the end of the month, unless you have seen it in the states.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Viper said:


> Not seen it and won't be either. I have a personal self imposed blanket ban on any kind of Hollywood remake of shows I grew up with. They should leave them be and find some more creative writers to come up with new ideas rather than pillaging the past.
> 
> Just my own opinion, and it may well be a decent watch if you like this sort of thing, but not for me thankyou.


I too will not be going to see this ,I grew up with the A-team and Knight rider and the sort and after watching five minutes of the new knight rider I vowed never th watch remakes


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Iv seen it, It was ok.

I havnt got a problem with remakes, At least youngsters learn to appreciate the things we loved as kids (transformers case in point) Without these kind of big budget remakes they would be lost in history and kids couldnt care less about 'old' films.

Let us not forget 'scarface' was a remake yet that was adored!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

New Knightrider is sh1t 4 real!!!

What about Airwolfe? Why hasnt someone remade that yet??


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I made the mistake of watching an ep of the knightrider remake, biggest pile of tosh ever.

Viper - give the A Team film a chance, seriously its pretty decent!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

As i dont like the original TV series (not my era) i enjoyed the film alot.

Predictable but you knew it would be


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i loved it, grinning like a **** all the way through!!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

It was dam good if you ask me! BEtter than I expected!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmmm.......it was okay <hovering hand>

You can't help but compare to the originals though - Mr.T in the new film looked like any old fool who'd get more punches than give 'em.

<sigh> it's not like the original

I even missed the crabby dialogue bit at the beginning of the series "In 1972, a crack comando corp...."

Apart from that - good action, and a good no-brainer of a film :thumb:


----------

